# Slowing Down?



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

The last two night have been realy poor for me. Running 2 1/2 dozen traps for ***** and only been able to put 3 away. I want to blame it on the cold weather, wind and what not. I'm trapping ideal locations, abandon house sites with stack of hay and old machinery everywhere. One also still has about 50 acres of standing corn. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed a slow down over the past few days.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

With the standing corn their might not be enough competition for food and that is why they avoid your sets, thats what it seems they do to me in areas with lots of food, what type of sets do you have.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a dozen coni's out and the rest are 1.65 coilsprings. There aren't very many tracks in the fresh snow either. Maybe they are holding tight for a awhile.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I had the same problem bout two weeks ago I caught a **** then I haven't seen any sign until I saw some tracks by one of my sets.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I was trapping at the neighbors farm and two almost three weeks ago i caught a ****, thought I was doing something wrong since i havent got anything lately but then the landowner siad he hasnt seen any since my last one so they might not even be in the area for that matter. how many have you gotten total from this place, any idea on acreage.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Only taken 1 from one and 2 from the other. I bowhunt both of these spots and have seen a bunch of them. One night I seen 8 different ***** at one time. Both of the site are about 6 acres. I am thinking that they are really gonna slow down now with the 5 inches of fresh powder we got last night.


----------

